# Powerlook 3000 Scanning Problems



## BaronKatz (May 26, 2011)

Dear All,

I just got a UMAX Powerlook 3000 scanner and have tried to preview a scan in both Windows XP with an Adaptec 1460 PCMCIA-SCSI adapter and on Windows Vista with an Adaptec 1480A adapter. I have tried Silverfast, UMAXScan, and Vuescan and on both systems I have the same problem when hitting preview or scan. The glass moves out all the way and when it reaches the end, it makes a very loud ringing sound and stays out for about 10 min or so, it actually doesn't go back in or scan. I then have to turn off the scanner and turn it back on before it starts to slowly creep back into the machine, it takes a minute or so to go all the way in again. 

I have heard it could be do to the sensor, the motor, or the cable/scsi card. The previous owner says it worked on his machine although he was using a desktop SCSI card not a PCMCIA one. Let me know what this could be and if there could be a way to fix it and/or test to see what's wrong with it? Perhaps it has to do with the SCSI ID? It is at 0 but I have tried it at 6 and 5 I think? I am using a 25-pin scsi cable to the PCMCIA card.

Thank you and Kind Regards,
Daniel


----------



## Derrel (May 26, 2011)

Do you have a "terminator" cap on the end of the SCSI chain? That could be the issue. A few years back, I had an Adaptec SCSI card I installed to run a Umax scanner, and had a lot of trouble getting the scanner to be recognized and to work right UNLESS it was daisy-chained to another SCSI device (which happened to be a then-big western Digital 36-gigabyte external SCSI HDD), or with a termination cap on the scanner. This is about 10 years ago, so I'm a little fuzzy on the details. Anyway....SCSI troubles...I sure do not miss configuring hardware with SCSI connections.

As I recall, the Adaptec 1460 SCSI card does not support sleep (at least under Mac OS 9.xx),and it is also critical to power-on the SCSI devices you wish to use BEFORE booting the computer, or the hardware will not typically be "seen". I might actually have a 1460 in my old G4 tower, which is still hooked up to my MInolta SCSI-connect film scanner.


----------



## BaronKatz (May 26, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Do you have a "terminator" cap on the end of the SCSI chain? That could be the issue. A few years back, I had an Adaptec SCSI card I installed to run a Umax scanner, and had a lot of trouble getting the scanner to be recognized and to work right UNLESS it was daisy-chained to another SCSI device (which happened to be a then-big western Digital 36-gigabyte external SCSI HDD), or with a termination cap on the scanner. This is about 10 years ago, so I'm a little fuzzy on the details. Anyway....SCSI troubles...I sure do not miss configuring hardware with SCSI connections.
> 
> As I recall, the Adaptec 1460 SCSI card does not support sleep (at least under Mac OS 9.xx),and it is also critical to power-on the SCSI devices you wish to use BEFORE booting the computer, or the hardware will not typically be "seen". I might actually have a 1460 in my old G4 tower, which is still hooked up to my MInolta SCSI-connect film scanner.


 
Does the other device have to be on for this to work? And must it be set at the same SCSI ID as the other device?

Oh and I'm using the 1480A now which is Windows Vista compatible, not the 1460! Have and tried both...


----------

